# Chrome "DELETED"



## 2Intense (May 3, 2021)

I had the window frames, Mirror Trim, Rocker Panel Trim, Lower Front Grill Accents wrapped and The Front and Rear T logos and Rear Tesla Bar painted. I also had the headlights wrapped in the lightest smoke with Luxe Lightwrap. Very happy with the results.


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

That looks awesome. Nice job.


----------

